# THE CANDYMAN



## thecandyman

IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .

CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB 

(361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.









































:biggrin:


----------



## my50

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 10:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

the latest huh


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12330140
> *the latest huh
> *


TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12330322
> *TODAY :biggrin:
> *


i love it... :yes:


----------



## Charrua

did you do the belly on this car??


----------



## Big Boy

dam it fabian!!!! thats some talent!!! its me israel with the red cutty that stan painted!!! love the work!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

TTT FOR THE CANDYMAN!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I LOVE THE COLORS


----------



## carsofabq

Nice work as usual candyman


----------



## --JUICE--

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Glassed Out

damn this dude gets down. i wish he was a little bit closer.


----------



## 5ftweapon

Good Work DAD but mine's better
-LITO


----------



## panchopistolas

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey candyman, what size and maker flake is this?? looks bad ass


----------



## show-bound

reminds me of a sunburst...FENDER guitar


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt for homie


----------



## CASP3R

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 09:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hubcap

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## datdude-oc

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice ttt


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Dec 4 2008, 01:43 AM~12331945
> *did you do the belly on this car??
> *












yes sir we did.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

here a few we have done.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

WOW!!!


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

AS YOU CAN SEE I'VE BEEN REAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUSY!!!!


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

[









SIGNED BY NOLAN RYAN THAT WAS PRETTY KOOL


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 11:34 PM~12386019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOMESICK ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## panchopistolas

damn bro what size and brand of flake are you using ? shit made my eyes scramble


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

MY HERO MY INSPIRATION "MARIO GOMEZ" R.I.P.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

2006 BENTLEY GT


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## ROBERTO G

do you have pics of the first car you painted?


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

MR CARTOON AND THE CANDYMAN










THE CANDYMAN AND HIS GRAND SON GOTTA START THEM EARLY


----------



## thecandyman

INK MAGAZINE WAS IN THE HOUSE , MAN THE SHOP LOOKS CLEAN.


----------



## thecandyman

ENJOY PAGE 1-4 IT 'S VERY COLORFUL hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 1sikMC

man it looks like RO has the two sickest painters out there you and Vanderslice.


----------



## west coast ridaz

some of the best paint jobs out there keep up the good work


----------



## alberto

looking good candyman :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
alberto herrera


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

dow :0 :0 n to the bone


----------



## thecandyman

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER




----------



## rag61

veryyyyyyy nice work homie.....


----------



## 94 SS

:thumbsup: Bad ass work!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## lealbros

i see u what up


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

awsome work man!! i gotta ask what clear do you use? lookin like glass.


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW

Merry Christmas


----------



## 64 Drop

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 10 2008, 02:07 AM~12386321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 BENTLEY GT
> *


whats the paint combination on this ride?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:47 PM~12469442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's

do u have any pics of that black Fleetwood in the background?


----------



## usedcarguy

I notice in this pic your compressor is in the same area you are spraying.[/b] Do you have any problems with it? I burnt up I don't know how many of them because of this reason the the overspray was getting inside the cylinders and the the heat from the copressor would bake the paint to the inside of the cylinder walls and eventually after wear they would become scored and loss compression.


----------



## MCCaballon

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12385660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THats a Clean Motor right there


----------



## thecandyman

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King of Kolor

Whats up Fabian ? I'm holding TN down. Nice work as always. I'll be in touch.


----------



## showtime 77

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up candy man...


----------



## thecandyman

longghorns edition 63


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .
> 
> CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB
> 
> (361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 15 2009, 07:40 PM~12717640
> *:0
> *


who are you?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*TTT*


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppedltd

THE BLUE 64 THAT I SEE IN THE PICS....WHATEVA HAPPENED TO THAT CAR?? I REMEMBER SEEING IT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SAME WAY BOUT 2 YEARS AGO ATLEAST. DID IT EVER GET DONE? ANY PICS?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

SIR, YOU DO VERY NICE WORK.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

wut up

nice lay out in AUTO ART MAGAZINE lookin good


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2009, 12:36 AM~12845825
> *wut up
> 
> nice lay out in AUTO ART MAGAZINE lookin good
> *


what art magazine?


----------



## king george

candyman your paint jobs are badass like the intricate designs much props.  :cheesy:


----------



## albeeze

nice paint work homie


----------



## Texano85




----------



## Indio123

vegas 2008.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

Did I mention we do interior?


----------



## texasgold

whats the going rate on a straight candy, no patterns.


----------



## thecandyman

DID I MENTION WE DO HYDROS,MOTORS,AND INTERIOR.


----------



## Drop'em

PM SENT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## MiKLO

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12987407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## creativekustoms1

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 10:40 PM~12386081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color/ brand is that green candy?


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

bro, when ur ready, u can post some pics of the lac up


----------



## bigshod




----------



## barthmonster

Ever do any kind of Mopar ??


----------



## little chris

very nice work !!


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Feb 28 2009, 11:23 PM~13141956
> *bro, when ur ready, u can post some pics of the lac up
> *


 :0 lets see :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT......................................


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 5 2009, 02:12 PM~13192345
> *Ever do any kind of Mopar ??
> *


not lately but we did do a bently . :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

MY PERSONAL GROCERY GETTER


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

THE MAN I LOOK UP TO. "RIP"


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

FLIP BACK A PAGE AND ENJOY THE PICS


----------



## FlipFlopBox

man u give me alot of things to look forward too in painting, im just starting but i wanna be able to do shit like that in my future! thanks for giving me dreams homie!!!


----------



## thecandyman

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 09:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .
> 
> CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB
> 
> (361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



wowie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79monte_carlo

sup candyman!

how things out there for ya?!

im waitin for mike to take me back out there to see king 61 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcutlass

would u know what to use on a buick regal to paint the dash just wondering if u can let me know thanks for the help


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Dec 21 2008, 01:15 AM~12487199
> *:0 :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Candyman, I love that Monte carlo!!!!!!! All of your ish is baddd assss! Keep it goin' fo real!


----------



## K I N G

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 11:07 PM~12386321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 BENTLEY GT
> *



:0 niiiice !!!! what color is that ?


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by K I N G_@May 6 2009, 02:18 PM~13805723
> *:0 niiiice !!!!  what color is that ?
> *


BRANDYWINE :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman

WRAPPING UP THE MIAMI REGAL


----------



## K I N G

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 6 2009, 04:05 PM~13806782
> *BRANDYWINE :biggrin:
> *



real nice !! what color flake did you use ?


----------



## Psycho631

great work :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT..................................


----------



## 831impala63

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13368138
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much to paint a 63 impala along with the frame like this pic?


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13368078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say cheese


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

THIS EAGLE PASS MONTE CARLO IS NEXT!


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 04:56 PM~14031210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mutha looks so wet i wouldnt want to touch it.  very nice


----------



## bigshod




----------



## alberto

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 08:56 PM~14031210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
dam bad ass work


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14031229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS EAGLE PASS MONTE CARLO  IS NEXT!
> *


great picture


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 08:58 PM~14031229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS EAGLE PASS MONTE CARLO  IS NEXT!
> *


whats up bRO. :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## slo

u built a bigger shop?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 07:56 PM~14031210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

Candyman ,,,, How long does it take you to do a full paint job ,,,, top to bottom / front to back like the orange caddy / hours wise ...............???????



& how many people do you have working on it ??


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 8 2009, 01:02 AM~14409387
> *Candyman ,,,, How long does it take you to do a full paint job ,,,, top to bottom / front to back like the orange caddy / hours wise ...............???????
> & how many people do you have working on it ??
> *


depends on how much you want to spend. appearantly after seeing this picture here $8500 doesnt include painting the whole trunk hinge in the job. i can definatly find more shit but this is classic.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 28 2009, 07:56 PM~14031210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs

shit happens


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 08:11 PM~13368199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 14 2009, 01:56 PM~14471407
> *shit happens
> *


x2 ,but painting kandy is soo easy :ugh:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 19 2009, 12:55 PM~14517761
> *x2 ,but painting kandy is soo easy  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13368217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOH WEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 11:14 PM~13368251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam looking good.. what color is that along with the flake color


----------



## bigshod




----------



## FREE BUG!!!

Man U really know your shit,BAD ASS WORK.


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Jul 8 2009, 10:50 PM~14418910
> *depends on how much you want to spend. appearantly after seeing this picture here $8500 doesnt include painting the whole trunk hinge in the job. i can definatly find more shit but this is classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sincitymafia

BAD ASS WORK BROTHA.....

ROLLERZ ONLY FOREVER


LAS VEGAS CHAPTER


----------



## bigshod




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful work homie!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 09:22 PM~14844430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm fukn badass ..


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 09:25 PM~14844470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

shut em down


----------



## thecandyman

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 10:49 PM~12386159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 9 2008, 11:03 PM~12386292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CADDY92480

NICE WORK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## pink63impala

i aim to steal all your patterns for my ride!!!

shits lookin nice!


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14844430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of this??? thats exactly what im going for on my rag!! shit!!


----------



## sideshowfour

i wish u could paint my car, will work for paint


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:wave: whats new!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## ~RO DIVA~

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14844430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






_*NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

location? :biggrin:


----------



## sgp1973

u got mad skills


----------



## atxhopper

What up b*RO*tha?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 23 2009, 09:04 PM~13368116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What was done to acheive this effect?


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 11:23 PM~14844448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG !!! Thats is sweeeeettttt !!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi72

pm sent


----------



## bam_bam

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2008, 08:29 PM~12329010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .
> 
> CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB
> 
> (361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


good work.


----------



## swangin68

work is sick,,, looks like u flake the whole car or panel. clear it, then sand and put on all the candy patters,,,looks good


----------



## Nu B

what man its your boy Newby Scott with the Green Fleetwood from New Orleans, boy look i am kind of broke but i will trade you a signed copy of LRM and a shop shirt for a paint job let me know what we can do







nah just fuckin around man keep doing your thing homie you get down


----------



## inkpusher504

nice meetn u homie. see u again soon


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## nelsonsith

Candy Man. Youre work is of the hook!


----------



## thecandyman

> location? :biggrin:
> [/quot
> 
> CORPUS CHRISTI,  TEXAS


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Sep 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15082177
> *What was done to acheive this effect?
> *


BLACK BASE, GOLD PEARL ,F17 GOLD FLAKE ,CANDY BRANDY WINE AND LOTS OF CLEAR , THATS HOW WE GOT IT THAT WAY :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## vintage1976

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vintage1976, thecandyman

whats up my friend! good seeing you in Vegas and what happened to that dinner date ? (no ****)

guess we are gonna have to leave Canada to come visit soon


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 06:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 08:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Bad as always !!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Beautiful work.


----------



## 801Rider

:wow:


----------



## Los 210




----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 08:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inkpusher504

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 06:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



saw this in person, bad ass wrk, the ghost impalas along the panel are sweet detail homie


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the roof is beutiful , flows well . :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 10:23 PM~14844448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what do you get for a job like the mc or caprice convertable, if you dont mind me askin . cant even get any one to step up and get a full pattern job like that up here in portland.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

post scotties fleetwood when you get done with the floor and other things.


----------



## Big Marty

That is a bad ass paint job on the blue caprice rag :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

I'm ready for my once a year question


----------



## RFFR

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 PM~15563831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## bbaker78634

I just wanted to thank you and your chapter for sticking around after the houston show and helping me if yall ever need anything let me know. THANKS again


----------



## thecandyman

:biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam




----------



## valdezRC86

:biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up long lost homie!! You got some BADASS work homie !!! keep up tha good work ... oh we went to sunset together back in tha days im now the PREZZ of ROYAL CLASSICS CC DALLAS *****.. STEVE SOLIS CUZZ.. B/ COOL BRO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

Was good talkin to you yesterday bROther!!

TTT FOR THE KANDYMAN!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 3 2009, 07:12 AM~15856670
> *:biggrin:
> *


ahh whats up kandy man? love your work. wish i could afford one of your uniqe paint jobs.


----------



## thecandyman

DID I MENTION WE DO HYDRO'S


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

WE ALSO DO INTERIORS


----------



## thecandyman

THIS ONE'S NEXT. ITS FROM CALI.


----------



## 63RIVI

Very nice work Bro. :thumbsup: Nice job on getting some Cali cars here to Texas.


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 08:57 PM~16259996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love This! :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Was up Mr. V !


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 06:58 PM~16260010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the color combo on this one :0 
those W/P are nice they make an engine.


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 09:56 PM~16259987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION WE DO HYDRO'S
> *


DID I MENTION I COULD USE A VACATION AND A JOB :biggrin: 

whats good bro


----------



## lealbros

whats up do u know if u need any parts for 1993 cad


----------



## chichona1

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 18 2009, 04:17 PM~15705392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




great color scheme!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT !


----------



## BIG MIKE 818ROLLER

yo g nice work..wheres your shop baesd oiut of


----------



## The Perfect Sin

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+Jan 11 2010, 09:56 PM~16259987-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION WE DO HYDRO'S
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:57 PM~16259990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 09:58 PM~16260010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 818ROLLER_@Jan 27 2010, 12:56 AM~16425933
> *yo g nice work..wheres your shop baesd oiut of
> *



CORPUS CHRISTI, TEXAS


----------



## Hittin3's

Got to hand it to you, all the work i have seen come out of your gun. You got it down Bro. Ive been painting for 11 years myself. Keep making Them SHINE!!


----------



## King61

:0 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

FABIAN

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR SITE?

GET AT ME.....


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Mike_e

this is my favorite painter ,i love that ghost/fade look TTT for Kandy Man :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte

TTT FOR SOME BAD ASS WORK


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## kc63drop

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

:h5:


----------



## The Perfect Sin




----------



## montemanls




----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT for the Candyman !





This ride influenced me to build a scale model of my own......











here's my build with my own twist to the build.........


----------



## klassick car club

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman

LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC IN KANSAS CITY hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## thecandyman

WHO SAYS I DONT GET DIRTY , SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO TO GET THE JOB DONE.


----------



## thecandyman

MY DAD ALSO GETS DOWN AND DIRTY.


----------



## thecandyman

MY CUZ IS A TRUE CRAFTSMAN , HE ALSO GETS DOWN AND DIRTY. WHAT A LOT OF PEOPLE DON'T KNOW IS WE WERE ALL BODY MEN BEFOR WE WERE PAINTERS.


----------



## thecandyman

99.9 PURE SILVER 64 COMING SOON :wow:


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16678422
> *TTT for the Candyman !
> This ride influenced me to build a scale model of my own......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my build with my own twist to the build.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM TRULLY HONERED BRO , THANKS

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## thecandyman

[



THIS IS MY SHOP THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT, BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!!

THE CANDYMAN


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## ghettodreams

just went through every page and u can do some sic ass work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16681801-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Wow! Awesome! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16682032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> THIS IS MY SHOP THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT,  BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!!
> :wow: Wow! I Want a Shop Like that One Day!  :cheesy:
> THE CANDYMAN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16682108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO! :roflmao:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Incredible work, definitely a inspiration to me...


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16678422
> *TTT for the Candyman !
> This ride influenced me to build a scale model of my own......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my build with my own twist to the build.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT very clean work :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 09:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


what gun are u using for your flake ?


----------



## 93caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## joe joe

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16682032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> THIS IS MY SHOP THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT,  BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!!
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


very nice  big ups


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 21 2010, 02:34 PM~16678422-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for the Candyman !
> This ride influenced me to build a scale model of my own......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my build with my own twist to the build.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16682032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> THIS IS MY SHOP THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT,  BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!!
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


:0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


ha ha ha makes ny look like a summer get away 7 degrees brrr


----------



## Guest

killer work bro


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 07:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



wassup bRO, what does something like this run price wise. but done in blues & silvers. i like the full patterns but very clean not too busy the way you did this lac. oh it would be on an 80's lac too.


----------



## CUBE RO

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Paint jobs are lookin' good bro !


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just seen this one this past weekend..verrry nice....


----------



## thecandyman

THIS CADDY IS READY TO HIT THE STREETS OF HOUSTON


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

EL PASO 65 GETTING THE TRUNK DONE UP


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16922143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight work


----------



## sic713

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 09:27 PM~16922124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS CADDY IS READY TO HIT THE STREETS OF HOUSTON
> *


dam thats looks good bRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 09:29 PM~16922143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

so we ever gonna get some pics of scotts green fleetwood. all extra stuff he got done, floor interior ect.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 10:27 PM~16922124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS CADDY IS READY TO HIT THE STREETS OF HOUSTON
> *



Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERTIME

The best painter out there.


----------



## jundoc

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 08:29 PM~16922158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very good detail work ...keep up the good work ..maybe someday when i have enough $$$$$$$$$ ill have u shoot my Lac...


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 17 2010, 09:32 PM~16922193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Rudy's 64?


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16682032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> THIS IS MY SHOP THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT,  BUT THIS ONE IS MINE!!
> 
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


wow looks way bigger than last time i was there this one still the same one that was behind you house?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Dec 10 2008, 01:13 AM~12386358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have any more flicks of that Pink Caddy ? Sick paint sceme bro !


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Mar 21 2010, 03:57 PM~16953898
> *very good detail work ...keep up the good work ..maybe someday when i have enough $$$$$$$$$ ill have u shoot my Lac...
> *


i like how you said "have you shoot my lac etc..... "

as to how some people say "let you shoot my lac etc...." like if it were a priviledge to paint someones POS.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE




----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 2 2010, 02:10 PM~17077920
> *i like how you said "have you shoot my lac etc..... "
> 
> as to how some people say "let you shoot my lac etc...." like if it were a priviledge to paint someones POS.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

Now that your done with Scotts green fleetwood with all the extra work you done. can we get some pics of it


----------



## duceoutdaroof




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:h5:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

how about some pictures of scotts green fleetwood you recently finished


----------



## elcaballo84LTD

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT


----------



## RDominguez1987

:0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 07:57 PM~16259996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass work 

what color is that base ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*<span style=\'font-familylaybill\'>T T T !*</span>


----------



## thecandyman

PURE INSANITY 2 COMING OUT NEXT YEAR


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 08:52 PM~19020925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking real good, way to put it down for south Texas


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

MURALS BY THE CANDYMAN , I'VE BEEN PRACTICING :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

66 WE DID, I LIKE IT.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman

DID I MENTION WE DO HYDROS


----------



## DETONATER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :h5: :biggrin: 

Whats good homie.. Candies are looking sick! Let me know if I can help you on your flake prices..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 11 2010, 07:57 PM~16259996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sickness , thats the level i wana be at  :thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

TTT


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 10:08 PM~19021092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Always sick work in here !


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 10:49 AM~19200462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always sick work in here !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


True that!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+Nov 8 2010, 10:51 PM~19020911-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 11:12 PM~19021136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID I MENTION WE DO HYDROS
> *


:nicoderm: clean trunk setup


----------



## icebox

excelent artistry candyman!!

keep up the great work.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16681801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK , IT WAS 7 DEGREES  WHEN I SHOT THIS CADILLAC  IN KANSAS CITY  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Do u have any pics of this full car?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2010, 08:50 PM~16948222
> *The best painter out there.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 08:52 PM~19020925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia

how much for a complete paint job on a car and body work all done just needs paint around how much for your time homie :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 09:07 PM~19021087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MURALS BY THE CANDYMAN , I'VE BEEN PRACTICING :biggrin:
> *


lookin good fabian jus passin thru


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 08:52 PM~19020925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*TTT*


----------



## smokes805

> IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .
> 
> CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB
> 
> (361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/
> quote]
> 
> Dam nice work homie they dont call u candyman for nothing.


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## Mr. Flatline

wwhttp://w.youtube.com/watch?v=Q89DQdJyPqI
2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW








1ST PLACE 70s SEMI CUSTOM LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW


----------



## Mr. Flatline

2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW











"STAGE FRIGHT "
OWNER: FLATLINE
CARCLUB:ROLLERZONLY
CHAPTER:CORPUS CHRISTI TX.


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:59 AM~19260948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STAGE FRIGHT "
> OWNER: FLATLINE
> CARCLUB:ROLLERZONLY
> CHAPTER:CORPUS CHRISTI TX.
> *


WAT UP FLATLINE!!!... RIDE LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Mr. Flatline

WUZ UP LOKEY!!! THANX ALOT HOMEBOY... IM JUST WAITING ON MY CONVERTIBLE TO GET OUT DA SHOP NOW... ILL HIT U UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS.. I NEED SUM LEAFING AND STRIPPING DONE..


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 8 2010, 01:48 PM~19273770
> *WUZ UP LOKEY!!! THANX ALOT HOMEBOY... IM JUST WAITING ON MY CONVERTIBLE TO GET OUT DA SHOP NOW... ILL HIT U UP IN A COUPLE WEEKS.. I NEED SUM LEAFING AND STRIPPING DONE..
> *


PM'D HOMIE


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 08:51 PM~19020911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAAAAAMN THAT ROOF LOOKS SICK!!!! THANX 4 ALL YOUR HELP THIS WEEKEND FABIAN... 
GOOD LOOKING OUT!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:53 AM~19260942
> *wwhttp://w.youtube.com/watch?v=Q89DQdJyPqI
> 2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ST PLACE 70s SEMI CUSTOM LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW
> *


*THE CANDYMAN GOES HARD IN THE PAINT* :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2010, 12:34 PM~16678422
> *TTT for the Candyman !
> This ride influenced me to build a scale model of my own......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my build with my own twist to the build.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MANNE THATS SUM GOOD DETAIL ON A MODEL CAR.. HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME A MODEL OF MY GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:53 AM~19260942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ST PLACE 70s SEMI CUSTOM LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 8 2010, 04:03 PM~19273913
> *MANNE THATS SUM GOOD DETAIL ON A MODEL CAR.. HOW MUCH TO MAKE ME A MODEL OF MY GLASSHOUSE?
> *


PM sent ..............


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 8 2010, 02:12 PM~19273981
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 7 2010, 03:53 AM~19260942
> *wwhttp://w.youtube.com/watch?v=Q89DQdJyPqI
> 2ND PLACE 70s FULL CUSTOM TEJANO SUPER CARSHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ST PLACE 70s SEMI CUSTOM LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW
> *


 :wow: 
 
cuanto for something like this?


----------



## KABEL

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR... FROM CHINO, AND LIZ...


----------



## Guest

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 93caddy




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## linosimpala

what does it cost for a candy and patteren bRO..ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE


----------



## Mr. Flatline

CANDYMAN LOSING ALL THAT HARD EARN MONEY AT DA SLOT MACHINES!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

Happy New Year


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

happy NEW YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Dec 28 2010, 04:05 AM~19438193
> *CANDYMAN LOSING ALL THAT HARD EARN MONEY AT DA SLOT MACHINES!!! HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DADDY WASENT LOOSEN I WAS UP 350.00 AND WENT TO GO EAT AFTER THAT .COMPLIMENTS OF THE STRATOSHERE :biggrin:


----------



## linosimpala

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Dec 27 2010, 12:21 PM~19431301
> *what does it cost for a candy and patteren bRO..ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE
> *


thanks for gettin back at me bROtha, i will hit u up when im ready...


----------



## mrouija

A new addition to this year's WEGO Tour... 
We are currently signing up shops, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Pure art, class act all the way.


----------



## thecandyman

THE RUMOR 66 WON "BEST PAINT" AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW . WE WERE PROUD TO BE PART OF IT. :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco361

flatline car came out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

s2NyFBrROMk&feature


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

:biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman

KOOL


----------



## FPEREZII

It was good to see you yesterday bROtha. :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 1 2010, 04:07 PM~19211596
> *Do u have any pics of this full car?
> *


Can we please see some full pics of this car?


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## unity_mike




----------



## rollin64

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Dec 8 2010, 02:01 PM~19273888
> *THE CANDYMAN GOES HARD IN THE PAINT  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## stevedidi

HOLY ! once again HOLY ! Mr CandyMan you are the man that some real beautiful work you have created, i wish i was much closer to your shop i would get you to do my 64rag, keep up the CrazY work


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Feb 1 2011, 10:19 PM~19761159
> *HOLY ! once again HOLY ! Mr CandyMan you are the man that some real beautiful work you have created, i wish i was much closer to your shop i would get you to do my 64rag, keep up the CrazY work
> *


I'm sure candyman could have your 64 shipped from canda :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64

THE WEATHER MAN SAYS WE'RE FUCKED :uh:


----------



## stevedidi

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 3 2011, 12:28 AM~19773476
> *I'm sure candyman could have your 64 shipped from canda  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, Or maybe even the man himself would want to come up to T.O ? . . .


----------



## resname93

you get down bRO :0


----------



## freddy915




----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Feb 4 2011, 10:42 PM~19791550
> *Yeah, Or maybe even the man himself would want to come up to T.O ? . . .
> *


I'm sure he would its closer than germany like last time  :werd: 
U gotta pay the cost to be the boss


----------



## stevedidi

well pm has been sent now just waiting for a reply


----------



## Sirchore

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 21 2009, 09:25 PM~14844470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOVE DIS ONE I GOT A 68 FASTBACK. GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## Sirchore

By the way where are u located at?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by stevedidi+Feb 6 2011, 11:10 AM~19800974-->
> 
> 
> 
> well pm has been sent now just waiting for a reply
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sirchore_@Feb 6 2011, 11:15 AM~19801019
> *By the way where are u  located at?
> *


 Corpus Christi Texas :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by stevedidi_@Feb 6 2011, 11:10 AM~19800974
> *well pm has been sent now just waiting for a reply
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 08:52 PM~19020925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow ! that six fo is crazy ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

DAAAAAMN THIS LOOKS SICK!!!!!
GOOD JOB BRO. 









I STILL THINK THIS IS TOO MUCH CAR FOR RED DUKE!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
HE NEEDS TO SELL IT TO ME!!! LOL


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 3 2011, 09:27 PM~19782685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE WEATHER MAN SAYS WE'RE FUCKED :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

One of the best layitlow posts in 2011. I love it!


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Feb 8 2011, 11:42 PM~19824361
> *DAAAAAMN THIS LOOKS SICK!!!!!
> GOOD JOB BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I STILL THINK THIS IS TOO MUCH CAR FOR RED DUKE!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> HE NEEDS TO SELL IT TO ME!!! LOL
> *


I like this alot! Awesome work!


----------



## resname93

[/quote]
:0 :0 damn that looks good.


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :wow: :wow: :wow: DANG Homie ! Thats beautiful !


----------



## montemanls

>


:0 :0 damn that looks good.
[/quote]
dammmmmmmmmmmmmm u got down fabian u are one of the best. :wow: :wow: :wow: got the paint thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 PM~19020934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass work!


----------



## Joost....

The orange paintjob looks beautiful Fabian, mixing up the styles or are you staying with the flaked paintjobs again? :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Feb 14 2011, 05:23 AM~19864899
> *The orange paintjob looks beautiful Fabian, mixing up the styles or are you staying with the flaked paintjobs again?  :biggrin:
> *



MIXING UP THE STYLES :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Feb 14 2011, 05:14 PM~19869426
> *MIXING UP THE STYLES  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## bump512




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII

Freddy Leal & The C








andyman!


----------



## FPEREZII

Frank Leal Sr. & Fabian.


----------



## lealbros

good pic


----------



## FPEREZII




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Feb 28 2011, 01:11 AM~19978095
> *good pic
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks bRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 03:11 AM~19978092
> *Frank Leal Sr. & Fabian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Old school Vet to the next Generation paint masters!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19984588
> *Old school Vet to the next Generation paint masters!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19978099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 22 2009, 12:22 AM~14844430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE WORK CANDYMAN! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Nice work!!


----------



## Mr. Flatline

I JUST DROPPED A NEW TRACK WITH MY BOY S.P.M. RECORDED FROM PRISON. ITS FIRE!!! THE STREETS AINT READY.. OFF MY NEW ALBUM "RESPECT MY GANGSTA" IN STORES SUMMER 2011.. 









FEAT. TRAE DA TRUTH
J-DAWG 
LIL KEKE
SOUTH PARK MEXICAN
LUCKY LUCIANO
COAST
LIL BOSS OF A.B.N.
KYLE LEE OF 3RD DEGREE


----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19978099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"STAGE FRIGHT TOOK 2ND PLACE AT DA TEXAS HEATWAVE THIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 8 2011, 12:42 AM~20040059
> *"STAGE FRIGHT TOOK 2ND PLACE AT DA TEXAS HEATWAVE THIS WEEKEND!!
> *


Congratulations big homie!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 8 2011, 12:42 AM~20040059
> *"STAGE FRIGHT TOOK 2ND PLACE AT DA TEXAS HEATWAVE THIS WEEKEND!!
> *


That's what's up bROtha! :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Frost

Big admirer of your work. Hope we can meet up again!


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 16 2011, 08:04 PM~20109281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 16 2011, 08:03 PM~20109271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by SouthTexasCustom_@Mar 19 2011, 01:04 AM~20126958
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sick work bro !


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Mar 21 2011, 02:34 PM~20143747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal.62

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 3 2011, 06:22 PM~19493449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RUMOR 66 WON "BEST PAINT" AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW . WE WERE PROUD TO BE PART OF IT. :biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## thecandyman

DOT FORGET TO REGISTER FOR THE CANDYMAN 4 DAY PAINT CLASS . ONLY A COUPLE OF SPOTS LEFT .

YOU CAN REGISTER AT 361-658-2001 JUST ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN


----------



## thecandyman

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 24 2011, 08:38 PM~20173701
> *DOT FORGET TO REGISTER FOR THE CANDYMAN 4 DAY PAINT CLASS . ONLY A COUPLE OF SPOTS LEFT .
> 
> YOU CAN REGISTER AT 361-658-2001 JUST ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr. Flatline

WUZ UP BROTHAS!!!! IM STARTING A NON-PROFIT FOUNDATION CALLED CRUISING FOR AUTISM... TO HELP TRY AND RAISE AWARENESS FOR AUTISM.. IM THROWING A BENEFIT CARSHOW-CARWASH LATER THIS MONTH IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.. ALL FUNDS RAISED WILL BE DONATED TO AUTISM SPEAKS .ORG.. WE HAVE PLANS ON TAKING IT TO OTHER MAJOR CITIES. IN THE NEAR FUTURE... WITH THE SUPPORT OF OUR FAMILY AND OTHER CARCLUBS I KNOW IT CAN BE A SUCCESS... LETS TAKE A STAND AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR OUR CHILDREN THANX...


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Flatline

"STAGE FRIGHT" TOOK BEST PAINT AND 1ST PLACE AT DA LATIN KUSTOMS CARSHOW!!! THANX ALOT CANDYMAN FOR ALL DA HARD WORK!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20314768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "STAGE FRIGHT" TOOK BEST PAINT AND 1ST PLACE AT DA LATIN KUSTOMS CARSHOW!!! THANX ALOT CANDYMAN FOR ALL DA HARD WORK!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## Mr. Flatline

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 12 2011, 07:57 PM~20323928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!!!


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Apr 12 2011, 07:57 PM~20323928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Man Candyman you hav some badass work wut do u charge for patterns and a 2 tone paint job on a 92 lincoln towncar


----------



## 210callejeros

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave: * What's good Fabian.*


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Que onda Fabian. :wave: How's everything?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## freddy915




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang, I love this '66 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 08:56 AM~19282371
> *PM sent ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mrouija




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## westsidehydros

Fabian, i ever show you the pics of the stroller me n yimmy painted to match my car?


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 16 2011, 08:04 PM~20109281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS NICE..


----------



## srt1

damn bro you got some killer fuckin jobs!


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## green reaper

:wave:


----------



## thecandyman

*wats up*


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET-

210callejeros said:


> :biggrin: :wave:


is that a sunset pearl on ur monte? uffin:


----------



## resname93

thecandyman said:


> *wats up*


i emailed you b*RO*tha


----------



## thecandyman

HAD TO MATCH THE REST WITH THE TOP. IT WORKS FOR ME.


----------



## thecandyman

HEY GUYS YOUR 62 ROOFTOP THAT YOU DID IN CLASS WILL BE AT THE CORPUS CHRISTI SUPER SHOW, MESMERIZING THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Los 210

:worship:


----------



## thecandyman

THE CONV. WILL BE THERE TOO.


----------



## thecandyman

ALSO IN TRUE COLOR WILL BE , DOMESTIC VIOLENCE 67


----------



## thecandyman

KING 61 WILL DEBUTE AT THE SHOW
































THATS IT!!!!! CANT SHOW THE WHOLE CAR LOL.


----------



## thecandyman

OK MAYBE JUST A COUPLE MORE


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Excellent work mr candy man


----------



## SPIRIT 62

beautiful work bro


----------



## 801Rider

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## montemanls

Looking good Fabian.


----------



## mrchavez

thecandyman said:


> OK MAYBE JUST A COUPLE MORE





thecandyman said:


> ALSO IN TRUE COLOR WILL BE , DOMESTIC VIOLENCE 67





thecandyman said:


> KING 61 WILL DEBUTE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT!!!!! CANT SHOW THE WHOLE CAR LOL.


 WACO,TX ????


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:fool2::fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi




----------



## :RO~Chucky:

nice work bRO...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang Candyman, your work is super SICK !!!!! I love that '61, it's killin' !


----------



## bump512

x512


----------



## 93caddy

Nice work


----------



## Est.1979

hekka sick u got talent...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ABC's

mrchavez said:


> WACO,TX ????


Sick work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

thecandyman said:


> KING 61 WILL DEBUTE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT!!!!! CANT SHOW THE WHOLE CAR LOL.


 WOW THATS NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LivinLegend

:wow::wow:


----------



## meangene

Looks real nice!!!


----------



## resname93

thecandyman said:


>


:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## 65chevyman

any pics from the may 31st class


----------



## El Callejero

thecandyman said:


> HAD TO MATCH THE REST WITH THE TOP. IT WORKS FOR ME.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


RedDukesCaddi said:


>


:0:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ROllin

Damn Candyman your killin the competition!!!!


----------



## JUAN-707

thecandyman said:


> HAD TO MATCH THE REST WITH THE TOP. IT WORKS FOR ME.


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LivinLegend

:cheesy:


----------



## FLEETWOOD87

thecandyman said:


> KING 61 WILL DEBUTE AT THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS IT!!!!! CANT SHOW THE WHOLE CAR LOL.


damn thats sick!!!


----------



## 210callejeros

:wave:


----------



## Lokey

Wats up brotha!!... Koo meeting u at the show this past weekend


----------



## Ace123

This guy is fuckin the game up his work is out of this world great fuckin work homie


----------



## brett

wow, very nice bro


----------



## HMART1970

*FEW FROM THE CORPUS SHOW*


----------



## 93caddy

nice pics


----------



## down79

:0:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

93caddy said:


> nice pics


*THANKS, BADD ASS RIDES GIVE YOU GOOD PICS.....I POSTED MORE ON THE CORPUS SHOW TOPIC.*


----------



## topd0gg

Bad ass work on those sweet rides


----------



## thecandyman

Dude those are great pics ,I want more!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93caddy

TTT


----------



## HMART1970

thecandyman said:


> Dude those are great pics ,I want more!!!!!!!!



Thanks Fabian! I posted up more on the Corpus show topic....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those flicks from the show are killa !
I love that '63 !


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

that wet


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mmmkandy

:thumbsup:


----------



## big86ben

thecandyman said:


>


I Have that grand prix in my shop right know repainting it. The guy that had the car before the guy that has it know didn't take care of it at all!!


----------



## big86ben




----------



## OKJessie

HMART1970 said:


> *FEW FROM THE CORPUS SHOW*


Nice pics!!


----------



## MR. I RIDE CADILLAC

*STOLEN VEHICLE

1967 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONVERTIBLE- BABY BLUE

*WILL PAY $1000 REWARD FOR INFORMATION LEADING TO RECOVERY OF VEHICLE

PLEASE CALL 713-344-7571


----------



## bump512

sick


----------



## chavalin

awsome work like always on top of youre game


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK

The more I keep looking the more Im liking.... U killing it hobre dulce


----------



## thecandyman

HANDLING UP ON SOME WORK


----------



## thecandyman

HAT YOU SEE HERE IS 4 WEEKS OF WORK 

HERE AT KANDYKUSTOMZ WE HAVE A DIFFERENT WORK ETHIC .
WAKE UP EARLY
CLOCK OUT LATE 
WORK YOUR BUTT OFF FOR 12 -14 HOURS 
AND EVERYDAY SOMETHING GETS PAINTED
NO IF ANDS OR BUTTTTS.

THE CANDYMAN






WAKE UP EARLY
CLOCK OUT LATE


----------



## meangene

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

TTT KK


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## elcora31

hey Mr. Candyman call me 678-933-3696 cesar mas jale?


----------



## DUB ROLLER

thecandyman said:


>


LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## meangene

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy

Nice


----------



## RAMIREZ512

thecandyman said:


>


 MAN THATS CLEAN


----------



## SPIRIT 62

KICKASS WORK CANDYMAN,IVE ADMIRED YOUR WORK FOR YEARS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thecandyman said:


>


WOW , Thats some beautiful work bro ! Keep us posted, always good work in this thread !


----------



## danny chawps

thecandyman said:


>



DAAAM :worship:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

http://youtu.be/nJjEjMBZESQ


----------



## monte-licious

thecandyman said:


>


SICK SHIT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## meangene

$traight Hustle


----------



## meangene




----------



## resname93

meangene said:


> View attachment 357346





meangene said:


> $traight Hustle
> View attachment 357345


looks good b*RO*tha


----------



## bump512

sup mayne!!!


----------



## impalaniknak63

thecandyman said:


>


heu candy man i have a car you paint about 10 or 12 years ago its a saturn that the roof and truck was cut out it was paint magenta ill send you pics if you want i wanna add more to the car let me know if your intrested in doing it


----------



## FPEREZII

impalaniknak63 said:


> heu candy man i have a car you paint about 10 or 12 years ago its a saturn that the roof and truck was cut out it was paint magenta ill send you pics if you want i wanna add more to the car let me know if your intrested in doing it


* Ahh....the one from Craigslist huh? Nice looking ride, just needs to be finished.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s

Damn Man this shit looks like glass... Wow do you wet sand before you clear the flake...

Take a look at my first roof...












thecandym
an;14426807 said:


>


----------



## FlipFlopBox

hey have you ever done anything like a brown metallic dark base with gold kandy or orange candy over it??? im trying to do a custom DARKK brown candy color that will look nice on my show car.... 

thanks!!

and your work is off the chainnnn!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool ...


----------



## bonediggetie

thecandyman said:


> HANDLING UP ON SOME WORK


In this part candyman is that an ice pearl over top of them bases?? What's there that puts that exter bling to it???? TTT for your work!!


----------



## bump512

nice!!


----------



## bonediggetie

FlipFlopBox said:


> hey have you ever done anything like a brown metallic dark base with gold kandy or orange candy over it??? im trying to do a custom DARKK brown candy color that will look nice on my show car....
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> and your work is off the chainnnn!!!


Hey bro most def.. go with the gold it will make a badass color! Is it a lowlow or a donk? If its a lowlow u could lay down some sick but simple patterns with some silver fades and lines...


----------



## monte-licious

:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

bump.


----------



## resname93

whats going on bROtha?


----------



## thecandyman

LOCKED AND LOADED AND READY FOR VEGAS.


----------



## green reaper

looking good candyman :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thecandyman said:


> LOCKED AND LOADED AND READY FOR VEGAS.


SWEEEEET !!!!!!!


----------



## cana588

thecandyman said:


> LOCKED AND LOADED AND READY FOR VEGAS.


LOOKS NICE FABIAN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

thecandyman said:


> LOCKED AND LOADED AND READY FOR VEGAS.


damn fresh one


----------



## HMART1970

*TE PESCE FABIAN!*


----------



## bump512

bump


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII

:wave:


----------



## resname93

:wave:


----------



## thecandyman

JUST SAW A SNEEK PEEK OF THIS ONE IN LRM.


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## thecandyman




----------



## HMART1970

Fabian, heres a few from Magnificos show in Houston


----------



## King of the Burbz

amazing work


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Solid work right here !



~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:





thecandyman said:


>


----------



## thecandyman

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Solid work right here !


GRACIAS


----------



## bump512

thecandyman said:


>


me like!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Wer r u located?


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 64ROllin

:wave::wave:


----------



## redline

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



thecandyman said:


>


----------



## Zed

Badass caddy Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Wedo 505

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925

:worship::worship: :worship: CLEAN WORK !!!!


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## thecandyman




----------



## Los 210

:wow: Nice


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

looking good homie will b takung my ride to u soon


----------



## thecandyman

WORKING ON THE NEW AND UPCOMING LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR. BUT SO IS EVERYONE ELSE IN THE COUNTRY.


----------



## shystie69

thecandyman said:


> WORKING ON THE NEW AND UPCOMING LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR. BUT SO IS EVERYONE ELSE IN THE COUNTRY.


:biggrin: any new pics?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

thecandyman said:


> WORKING ON THE NEW AND UPCOMING LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR. BUT SO IS EVERYONE ELSE IN THE COUNTRY.


:facepalm:


----------



## 64ranfla

Candyman how much for the roof of my 51 deluxe done in a serape blanket type design im over here in new orleans you did my homeboy scotts cadillac.


----------



## 64ranfla

ttt


----------



## robledoheather

thecandyman said:


> WORKING ON THE NEW AND UPCOMING LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR. BUT SO IS EVERYONE ELSE IN THE COUNTRY.


Is that Ray Canales 63 Impala!!!:wow::wow: Two big names, Ray Canales & The Candyman and one bad ass impala. Can't wait to see it.hno:hno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## cana534

robledoheather said:


> Is that Ray Canales 63 Impala!!!:wow::wow: Two big names, Ray Canales & The Candyman and one bad ass impala. Can't wait to see it.hno:hno:


Well deserve Ray. Built is looking GREAT!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## 87 Regal

stevedidi said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


What color is this ?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

6TRAE_DROP said:


>










:thumbsup:more pics?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

AMAZING WORK THTS SO DOPE


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:more pics?


 ill try and get a arial shot


----------



## asmith92506

What’s up Candyman.H






ope all is well. I saw your work, outstanding.You should call yourself Master Candyman.Lots of hard work but at the end it pays off. Look at the end product, really no matter what one says it will not cut it. To tell you the truth after looking and looking at so many photos I like candy paint but there is one thing that I hate about it and that’s just my own opinion and that is the light must hit the color so that you can see the true color otherwise if the light is not their then it does not look like you have spent soooo much money on this paint job and I think that’s not fair at all, but again that’s my own opnion.Since you are the master in this game, can you tell me if there are Candy paints that DONT need the light in order to see how outstanding is this color(s)?
I want to go Candy but I want the color to be constant at all times. Just like other types of paint, no matter where and when you look at it, it looks the same, maybe a 5 % difference but not Candy the light must be on it in order for it to glow.
Is their such Candy??? If so, what is it called? What colors does it come in? Does it look like the standard Candy paint?
Your feedback is highly appreciated.
I have attached a pic that I got from this site,I think its a Candy but thats what I am talking about.The color glows no matter what. I also have attached other pic's of another car and I am pretty sure its one color thats been used but as you can see it has two totally different colors and I dont like that at all.

Thanks a lot


----------



## asmith92506

*Hello*



thecandyman said:


> IM THE CANDYMAN AND THIS IS MY STORY. THE PICS SPEAK FOR ME .
> 
> CALL ME IF YOUR INTERESTED IN A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB
> 
> (361) 658-2001 ASK FOR THE CANDYMAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Whats up Candyman.I sent you a massage but not sure if it got to you. Its on this thread and can be found on the very last page.Thanks


----------



## umlolo

That is the candy effect the 2 colors light and dark candy is transparent.its why its called candy


----------



## Lokey

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------

